# Is a junk food needed?



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I have just recently changed my hedgies food to a mix of Wellness healthy weight (11 1/2 lbs),Authority adult weight management(4 lb) and Chicken soup for the cat lovers soul light formula(6 lbs).
I also feed eggs,boiled chicken breast,mealies,crickets,friuts and veggies as treats a few times a week.Except the mealies i give 1 per day.
All my hedgies seem to love the food,it's always gone by the morning.
My question is do i need a junk food to mix in it?
If so any suggestions?
Thanks HHC members in advance for any and all advice/suggestions
Thanks LarryT


----------



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

Reaper said:


> You are correct... At present there is no "one" food that seems to meet all hedgie nutritional needs so a mix of foods still seems to be the best. As I have discussed on other topics the average life span for a wild white bellied or Algerian hedgehog is about 2 years. The easiest way to increase the lifespan in captivity is diet. For a while many breeders and enthusiasts would feed the absolute "best" foods and it seems too good of food was "too rich". Once these breeders added a "junk" food to their hedgies diets they saw those hedgies living longer. Yes hedgies are insectivores but they are also opportunistic scavengers in the wild. So their diet should consist of several things. Gail Dick of Millermeade Farms describes it this way: "You don't want your children to eat nothing but french fries, but a few once in a while makes them happy and doesn't hurt them." So it is with hedgies as well. Many breeders add what I call a "junk" food in their mix. And many believe it has extended the lifespan of their hedgies. It makes sense and it may make our hedgies a little happier. So I add Spike's Delight Premium hedgehog food in my mix as my quilled ones were fed it at the breeders. They don't eat it all the time but will pick it out of the mix on occasion. So the consensus on diet still seems to be a mix of at least three(the more variety the better IMO) quality cat foods or African hedgie foods along with live bugs,cooked chicken, turkey, eggs, fresh fruit and veggies as treats will ensure the best possible diet to increase our quilled friends lives.


I feed Wellness Indoor, Natural Balance Green Pea & Duck and just started adding Spikes Delight Pro-Diet as his "junk" food. Thank you Reaper for all of the help!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

The junk food is more of giving a bit of variety, like a "comfort" food (chocolate or coffee or something for us :lol: ). If your hedgies are comfortable with that mix, I don't see any need to add another food.


----------



## hoglet (Mar 13, 2009)

Can I just get a little bit of clarification on this issue. I do not have my hedgie...yet! But when he arrives I want to make sure everything is in order and he gets everything he needs.

How does the feeding work exactly? How much do you feed per day and how many kibbles of each mix do you put per serving? Then with regards to feeding the fruit and veg and the meat, how often do you give that and again how much? I'm sorry for the multitude of questions but its of great importance to me that I get it all correct.

Thanks for the help in advance.
And if I may say, this is just the most brilliant site I've ever been to. You guys are so helpful and informative, I'm so glad I stumbled upon this.


----------



## Mallasfamily (Feb 6, 2009)

Feeding is usually a Kitten Food of a good variety for the first 4-6 months of a Hedgehogs life (if desired) then a gradual switch to 3 or more Cat Foods that are of holistic ingredients, no by- products (including blood meal), no ethoxyquin, no BTA, no BHT, and has AT LEAST one meat in the first 5 ingredients preferably the very first one. Most free feed since it is rare for a Hedgehog to overeat. This means that they fill their dish up to a certain point and if its all eaten more is added and usually the initial amount of food will be increased (ex. fill 1/2 way, if eaten more added when noticed, then next time do full new food fill it to 3/4). most also pick one time of day (mostly evening) and fill their dishes. Fruit/Veggies/Meat is a preference. Some feel it is an important part of their diet and it will be given daily. Some believe it is a treat and will give it every couple days. It's up to you but as long as they are eating good cat food varieties they will be fine. We usually just save her some unseasoned food that we make for ourselves and make it ready for her (she has even had her own little piece of steak BBQ in a little tin foil container her daddy created for it). Everything like that should be in moderation. A spoon full of baby food or such will be good and limit mealworms/crickets to about 15 per week, how many ever you want to give her in each day is up to you. Hope this helps and if I am wrong I hope someone will correct me.


----------



## hoglet (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks for the detailed response! 

Just to clarify one thing - am I right in saying that when you do the mix of 3 different cat foods, one of them must be a 'junk' food?


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

hoglet said:


> Thanks for the detailed response!
> 
> Just to clarify one thing - am I right in saying that when you do the mix of 3 different cat foods, one of them must be a 'junk' food?


It would be better to do a mix of 3 good quality cat foods. And if you want, add in a 4th "junk"


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Wow it's the first time I hear about that, the "junk food". Well I guess that the Royal Canin I use can be classified as junk.


----------

